# My Norwegian forest kittens. Get them in about 4 weeks.



## Puddycat

Hi I am new and just thought I would share some pictures of my soon to be kittens. Get them at 13 weeks and they are currently 9 weeks old and these pics are of them at 8 and 9 weeks. Enjoy 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/puddycat-albums-my-kittens.html

Added an album now with lots more pics if anyone wants to have a look just click the above link :smilewinkgrin:

(UPDATED AGAIN WITH 6 NEW PICS 9th september)


----------



## Cleo38

They are beautiful! :001_tt1:

Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## RAINYBOW

Oh My Goodness :001_tt1:

Stunning xx


----------



## Marley boy

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im sorry but they are far to cute for you to handle i will take them for you


----------



## Puddycat

Cleo38 said:


> They are beautiful! :001_tt1:
> 
> Have you thought of any names yet?


Yeah they are going to be Onslow for the boy (red one) and Daisy for the girl.

The names come from the TV show keeping up appearances, dunno if you know who I mean.


----------



## Marley boy

Puddycat said:


> Yeah they are going to be Onslow for the boy (red one) and Daisy for the girl.
> 
> The names come from the TV show keeping up appearances, dunno if you know who I mean.


lol love that show


----------



## Puddycat

Marley boy said:


> lol love that show


Yeah, couldnt think of anything good and then it hit me


----------



## spid

So sweet - you definitely can't manage both - I will have to take the tortie girl off your hands for sure!


----------



## Puddycat

spid said:


> So sweet - you definitely can't manage both - I will have to take the tortie girl off your hands for sure!


I dont think I would be very popular if I did that


----------



## Babette

:001_tt1: NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## MCWillow

We were looking at Norwegians and Maine Coons - it just so happened we saw our Willow first so we got a Maine Coon - your kitties are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

maybe I could borrow them for a bit?


----------



## Puddycat

MCWillow said:


> We were looking at Norwegians and Maine Coons - it just so happened we saw our Willow first so we got a Maine Coon - your kitties are gorgeous :001_tt1:


Very cute  We like Maine Coons aswell, they seem very alike.


----------



## Puddycat

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> maybe I could borrow them for a bit?


I dont think id get them back lol


----------



## Izzie999

Ahh they are gorgeous,lovely names too, nice that you are getting more than one as they are wonderful to watch together and will be lovely play mates.

Izzie


----------



## Puddycat

Izzie999 said:


> Ahh they are gorgeous,lovely names too, nice that you are getting more than one as they are wonderful to watch together and will be lovely play mates.
> 
> Izzie


Yeah we have never had cats before and its my girlfriends 30th birthday and she really wanted a cat which I thought where pretty cheap so I agreed. She then showed me what she wanted!!! £500 each hmy: but I ended up saying yes she could have one but the more I thought about it the more I thought if it was an indoor cat it would get lonely when we where not home or working so I said maybe it would be better if it had a little friend so it wasnt lonely. So from what I thought would cost me about £30 has ended up costing £1000 lol It started out her wanting a cat as I have always liked dogs but the more it goes on the more I find myself making sure we only buy the best things in preperation for the cats, the girlfriend wanted a cat tree that cost around £50 but I ended up getting one that costs £200 :crying:

They will certainly never be bored or unhappy. The apartment will look like a zoo!


----------



## Forget-me-not

Hi Puddycat, where were *you* when I was young and single? LOL I have to use very trick in the book to get my OH to part with his cash!
Both kittens are beautiful. I just knew Onslow was a boy and Daisy was a girl from looking at their little faces. I can't wait to see how they develop.


----------



## jenny armour

Puddycat said:


> Very cute  We like Maine Coons aswell, they seem very alike.


coonies and wegies - they look the ssimilar but are different
good choice, i have three (and of course my lovely raggies and moggies and hopefully a fourth at the end of the year. beautiful babies i assume they are from swedish breeders, beautiful


----------



## jenny armour

golodness £500, alot of money


----------



## Puddycat

jenny armour said:


> coonies and wegies - they look the ssimilar but are different
> good choice, i have three (and of course my lovely raggies and moggies and hopefully a fourth at the end of the year. beautiful babies i assume they are from swedish breeders, beautiful


Yes they are from Swedish breeders, they are very popular here as you can imagine. Realy looking forward to getting them.


----------



## Puddycat

Forget-me-not said:


> Hi Puddycat, where were *you* when I was young and single? LOL I have to use very trick in the book to get my OH to part with his cash!
> Both kittens are beautiful. I just knew Onslow was a boy and Daisy was a girl from looking at their little faces. I can't wait to see how they develop.


Lol Im not usually so free spending. Id said no to a £300 coffee machine a few weeks earlyer


----------



## mstori

Puddycat said:


> Yeah we have never had cats before and its my girlfriends 30th birthday and she really wanted a cat which I thought where pretty cheap so I agreed. She then showed me what she wanted!!! £500 each hmy: but I ended up saying yes she could have one but the more I thought about it the more I thought if it was an indoor cat it would get lonely when we where not home or working so I said maybe it would be better if it had a little friend so it wasnt lonely. So from what I thought would cost me about £30 has ended up costing £1000 lol It started out her wanting a cat as I have always liked dogs but the more it goes on the more I find myself making sure we only buy the best things in preperation for the cats, the girlfriend wanted a cat tree that cost around £50 but I ended up getting one that costs £200 :crying:
> 
> They will certainly never be bored or unhappy. The apartment will look like a zoo!


loved that! cos £30 for a 30th birthday will be about £30,000 in their lifetime!! injections, spaying/neutering, food, vets, never have enough toys, litter.. the list goes on..(hope they arent like mine and need to replace carpets and walls )

but you know what?

they are actually worth it!! honest!!

You have a very lucky girlfriend!! i wish my Oh would give in with a second cat!! my em is sooo lonely  :wink:

they are so beautiful!!


----------



## catlove844

oh my god they are sooo cute!!!! x :001_tt1:


----------



## Puddycat

mstori said:


> loved that! cos £30 for a 30th birthday will be about £30,000 in their lifetime!! injections, spaying/neutering, food, vets, never have enough toys, litter.. the list goes on..(hope they arent like mine and need to replace carpets and walls )
> 
> but you know what?
> 
> they are actually worth it!! honest!!
> 
> You have a very lucky girlfriend!! i wish my Oh would give in with a second cat!! my em is sooo lonely  :wink:
> 
> they are so beautiful!!


Just get one anyway  Im sure he buys things you dont want him to have 

As for carpets and walls, I hope they have plenty to amuse themselves with without wrecking my apartment  We havnt even got them yet and there is toys, climbing things and scratching posts everywhere!


----------



## jenny armour

i see you used to live near me
i will be hopefully getting my wegie kitten soon his father is of danish import


----------



## Puddycat

jenny armour said:


> i see you used to live near me
> i will be hopefully getting my wegie kitten soon his father is of danish import


Ah yes Wirksworth, just down the road from where Im from. Left crich about 3 years ago but lived there all my life before I moved to Sweden, been to wirksworth carnival a fair few times back in the day. I am sure your next kitten will be lovely, Iv not seen a wegie that isnt so far! I am glad we chose to get this breed. Although of course apart from when we saw ours at 5 weeks old I have only seen pictures.


----------



## Puddycat

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/puddycat-albums-my-kittens.html

Added an album now with lots more pics if anyone wants to have a look :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MCWillow

Just looked at your album - OMG they are so gorgeous - and it really shows how much they change in such a short space of time - I bet you can't wait to get them home:001_wub:


----------



## Puddycat

MCWillow said:


> Just looked at your album - OMG they are so gorgeous - and it really shows how much they change in such a short space of time - I bet you can't wait to get them home:001_wub:


Yeah its amazing how in just a few weeks they can change from a little ball of fluff into what is now looking like a proper cat.


----------



## colliemerles

_they are both adorable, your girlfriend is very lucky, keep us posted with lots of pictures...._


----------



## Puddycat

colliemerles said:


> _they are both adorable, your girlfriend is very lucky, keep us posted with lots of pictures...._


Thanks  Will do. We should get some more pics friday so will add them to the album when they are published on the breeders site. And then of course when we get them there will be loadsssssssssssssss of pics of them in their new home.

Oh and thanks everyone for all the likes  they are very much appreciated and I am glad so many people like the kittens.


----------



## colliemerles

_my two kittens are nearly 5 months, and they are so much fun to watch, you are going to have lots of fun with them._


----------



## Puddycat

colliemerles said:


> _my two kittens are nearly 5 months, and they are so much fun to watch, you are going to have lots of fun with them._


I hope so, we have bought them the biggest cat tree we could find and we are also going to net in the balcony and I am going to build them some sort of climbing frame on the balcony wall so they can go out and play in the fresh air instead of being stuck indoors and we have a big bag of toys for them. If they just sit there and look out the window I'll be a bit disappointed lol


----------



## MCWillow

Onslow looks far too cheeky to be a cat that just sits there looking out of the window - I got a feeling he will lead Daisy into lots of naughtiness


----------



## Puddycat

MCWillow said:


> Onslow looks far too cheeky to be a cat that just sits there looking out of the window - I got a feeling he will lead Daisy into lots of naughtiness


As long as its after he has had the snip :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jenny armour

lovely pictures your boy looks like he could be a whoppa nice and chunky. i had news today that the wegie i am waiting for was born yesterday.


----------



## Puddycat

jenny armour said:


> lovely pictures your boy looks like he could be a whoppa nice and chunky. i had news today that the wegie i am waiting for was born yesterday.


Yeah he is doing nicely by the looks of it. He was the 2nd smallest in the litter of 6 at only 77grams when born (very small kittens when born, dunno if they where born early or what, I havnt asked but all their other litters are born around 90-110g) but is now the biggest of the litter, he is 200g heavier than the girl and has pretty chunky paws!

Congrats on the birth  Hope you post some pics when you can.


----------



## jenny armour

how old are they now then?
usually wegies babies weigh about 100g when they are born so he is doing great. i have also known of wegies weighing up to 148g.
i'm after either a black and white or blue and white boy fingers crossed and the litter consist of both colours


----------



## Puddycat

jenny armour said:


> how old are they now then?
> usually wegies babies weigh about 100g when they are born so he is doing great. i have also known of wegies weighing up to 148g.
> i'm after either a black and white or blue and white boy fingers crossed and the litter consist of both colours


Yeah the breeders have a couple of other litters and those where all born at around 100g those 2 litters have the same father aswell.

They are 10 weeks old now and she is a little behind weight wise I think at 933g and he weighs 1280g which I believe is about right or slightly above the norm but I think its pretty good for saying he was 77g at birth. So actually there is 350g between them and they where born at 72g and 77g so he is certainly outgrowing her at the minute but she is easily the lightest of the litter, the next lightest is 1121g.


----------



## Puddycat

Love this latest pic! Onslow and his dad.










Updated the album now with another 6 pics taken today by the breeders.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/puddycat-albums-my-kittens.html


----------



## colliemerles

_omg, how cute, what lovely pictures, your so lucky, i bet you cant wait, _


----------



## Puddycat

colliemerles said:


> _omg, how cute, what lovely pictures, your so lucky, i bet you cant wait, _


Yup, only 2 weeks to go now  They have some growing to do though if they gonna catch their dad up! He is a whopper!


----------



## colliemerles

Puddycat said:


> Yup, only 2 weeks to go now  They have some growing to do though if they gonna catch their dad up! He is a whopper!


_someone i talk to on facebook has a litter of norweigan foest kittens, 6 of them, just gorgeous and i was very tempted, but she does live quite a long way and i dont drive, so dont think i will have one.some of her adults are stunning and very big._


----------



## Puddycat

colliemerles said:


> _someone i talk to on facebook has a litter of norweigan foest kittens, 6 of them, just gorgeous and i was very tempted, but she does live quite a long way and i dont drive, so dont think i will have one.some of her adults are stunning and very big._


Yes they are very nice cats, dont think our girl will be very big but hopefully the boy will be a decent size.


----------



## dexter

stunning!.........


----------



## jenny armour

well i dont drive either but i am going on the train when i get my wegie kitten.
what colour is onslow judging by his dad he could be a red silver?


----------



## Puddycat

jenny armour said:


> well i dont drive either but i am going on the train when i get my wegie kitten.
> what colour is onslow judging by his dad he could be a red silver?


Its Rödtigre in swedish which translates red tiger but I dont know what you call it in english. There is no red in his parents but his grandfather was red I think the breeder said. Dads colour translates black silver tabby with white and mother is brown or black spotted? Its hard to translate as i dont know much about cat colours and I am taking it from some swedish colour code they have.


----------



## colliemerles

jenny armour said:


> well i dont drive either but i am going on the train when i get my wegie kitten.
> what colour is onslow judging by his dad he could be a red silver?


_yes we got the train to get Coco and Dazzle, and the delays grrrr, and then there was a fire on the track, the journey took forever. i dont mind train journeys for a couple of hours, but not all day, When do you get your NFC kitten..._


----------



## Puddycat

colliemerles said:


> _yes we got the train to get Coco and Dazzle, and the delays grrrr, and then there was a fire on the track, the journey took forever. i dont mind train journeys for a couple of hours, but not all day, When do you get your NFC kitten..._


You wouldnt want a wegie anyway, I dont think they come in chocolate :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Cazzer

Both of them are gorgeous especially Onslow [but I do have a bias towards the reds]. Mum/Dad are stunning as well. Onslow is very like my wegie Karlo in colour who is a cream tabby rather than his sister who is a red silver tabby and white.


----------



## colliemerles

Puddycat said:


> You wouldnt want a wegie anyway, I dont think they come in chocolate :smilewinkgrin:


_hahaha no i dont think they do.....what a shame, the one i was looking at was a tortie, and she kinda looked abit chocolatey lol.:smilewinkgrin:_


----------



## jenny armour

colliemerles said:


> _yes we got the train to get Coco and Dazzle, and the delays grrrr, and then there was a fire on the track, the journey took forever. i dont mind train journeys for a couple of hours, but not all day, When do you get your NFC kitten..._


well the litter were only born last saturday so they are only a week old. i want either a blue and white or black and white and they have both in the litter, so its waiting for them to get a bit older before i decide. i should think they will be ready in early december. that will be no 4 wegie. i hope no train delays when i go


----------



## jenny armour

colliemerles said:


> _hahaha no i dont think they do.....what a shame, the one i was looking at was a tortie, and she kinda looked abit chocolatey lol.:smilewinkgrin:_


i think the black torties may look chocolatey


----------



## Puddycat

Cazzer said:


> Both of them are gorgeous especially Onslow [but I do have a bias towards the reds]. Mum/Dad are stunning as well.  Onslow is very like my wegie Karlo in colour who is a cream tabby rather than his sister who is a red silver tabby and white.


Thanks, we like him too  Can't wait to get them, its getting very close now, 8 days


----------



## MCWillow

Puddycat said:


> Thanks, we like him too  Can't wait to get them, its getting very close now, 8 days


 Not that you're counting or anything


----------



## colliemerles

jenny armour said:


> well the litter were only born last saturday so they are only a week old. i want either a blue and white or black and white and they have both in the litter, so its waiting for them to get a bit older before i decide. i should think they will be ready in early december. that will be no 4 wegie. i hope no train delays when i go


_How far have you got to travel,i bet you cant wait to see them so you can choose,why not get one black and white, and also a blue and white ,,_


----------



## jenny armour

colliemerles said:


> _How far have you got to travel,i bet you cant wait to see them so you can choose,why not get one black and white, and also a blue and white ,,_


i have got to travel from derbyshire to lincolnshire. dont tempt me, i have already thought both but i've got 9 cats already.


----------



## jenny armour

have put some pictures of both of them on the breeding page


----------



## colliemerles

jenny armour said:


> i have got to travel from derbyshire to lincolnshire. dont tempt me, i have already thought both but i've got 9 cats already.


_If you allready have 9,and your getting your 10th, then number 11 wont really make THAT much differance,lol......,, _


----------



## Cazzer

funnily enough my OH and myself had more arguments about going from 4 to 5cats. Some time after that we found ourselves with 16 . Currently at 7 which is much more managable!


----------



## colliemerles

Cazzer said:


> funnily enough my OH and myself had more arguments about going from 4 to 5cats. Some time after that we found ourselves with 16 . Currently at 7 which is much more managable!


_7 wow, what ages are they, do they all get on, i once had 4, but i have never had more than 4, i have 3 at the moment, i would love another one or two, but dont think they other half would like that lol.._


----------



## Cazzer

well it was some time ago when we had 16 and it ranged from three kittens we bred but kept, to adults around fourteen I think. They did all get on but apart from one mog they were all persians so a very laid back breed. Many of them were rescues.

Our current 7 are our last two elderly persians [the kittens from above], 4 wegies and a middle aged moggie. The wegies are all young but totally adore the persians/moggie and they often share a bed or a wash.

Am somewhat besotted by red and white tabby coonies [blame that Ozzy ] will get one of those at some point


----------



## Puddycat

Should be able to post some more piccies tommorow as we will be picking them up at 10am in the morning  Seems like its been ages!


----------



## MCWillow

I'm so excited for you - I bet you wont be able to sleep tonight 
Will be a keeping a check on this from work so I hope its not too busy tomorrow  x


----------



## Puddycat

MCWillow said:


> I'm so excited for you - I bet you wont be able to sleep tonight
> Will be a keeping a check on this from work so I hope its not too busy tomorrow  x


Kittens are now home  No pics as yet as they wouldn't keep still long enough from chasing around their toy mice and now they are both sleeping in the cat tree. Will hopefully get some piccies done for tommorow. So far they have eaten, drank, scratched only the scratch post and used the litter tray so very happy with them so far. I will update if they do anything else but I guess its been a hectic day for them. I am shattered myself from all the driving this morning and one of them cried all the way home for 2 and a half hours, seems happy enough now though.


----------



## colliemerles

Puddycat said:


> Kittens are now home  No pics as yet as they wouldn't keep still long enough from chasing around their toy mice and now they are both sleeping in the cat tree. Will hopefully get some piccies done for tommorow. So far they have eaten, drank, scratched only the scratch post and used the litter tray so very happy with them so far. I will update if they do anything else but I guess its been a hectic day for them. I am shattered myself from all the driving this morning and one of them cried all the way home for 2 and a half hours, seems happy enough now though.


_great news, i cant wait to see more pics once they have settled xxxxx_


----------



## MCWillow

I cant wait to see the piccies - congrats  x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Puddycat said:


> Yeah we have never had cats before and its my girlfriends 30th birthday and she really wanted a cat which I thought where pretty cheap so I agreed. She then showed me what she wanted!!! £500 each hmy: but I ended up saying yes she could have one but the more I thought about it the more I thought if it was an indoor cat it would get lonely when we where not home or working so I said maybe it would be better if it had a little friend so it wasnt lonely. So from what I thought would cost me about £30 has ended up costing £1000 lol It started out her wanting a cat as I have always liked dogs but the more it goes on the more I find myself making sure we only buy the best things in preperation for the cats, the girlfriend wanted a cat tree that cost around £50 but I ended up getting one that costs £200 :crying:
> 
> They will certainly never be bored or unhappy. The apartment will look like a zoo!


Firstly.....OMG THEY ARE STUNNING! Secondly.....They are far too cute for your girfriend to have I think they would make much better play mates for my little Jaffe (only teasing btw) and thirdly but most importantly.....Awww you must love your girlfriend a lot what a lucky girl and what a nice 30th birthday present for her!!!!:001_wub: It would seem not only is she going to be spoilt rotten but so are Onslow and Daisy (which are great names I might add)!!!!

I hope you are excited about getting them too?


----------



## Puddycat

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Firstly.....OMG THEY ARE STUNNING! Secondly.....They are far too cute for your girfriend to have I think they would make much better play mates for my little Jaffe (only teasing btw) and thirdly but most importantly.....Awww you must love your girlfriend a lot what a lucky girl and what a nice 30th birthday present for her!!!!:001_wub: It would seem not only is she going to be spoilt rotten but so are Onslow and Daisy (which are great names I might add)!!!!
> 
> I hope you are excited about getting them too?


Thanks they are great  I am absolutely shattered today though. When I woke up about midnight they were both lying asleep on the corner of the bed so that kept me awake for a bit as I didn't want to kick them in my sleep but eventually I nodded off. The 2nd time I woke up I have no idea what time it was but it was pitch black and both of them were running about in the dark playing and jumping on the bed chasing eachother around, I managed another hour when they went back to sleep about 8.30! Now they are running around again.


----------



## Puddycat

I am still struggling to get them to stay still long enough to take any good pics and everytime I point the camera at them they look away but I managed to get a few but not many and I took a video of them playing with their toy mouse.

Uploading the vid to youtube now but it may take a while as its 7 minutes long. I will upload the pics and start a new thread titled "home at last, NFO part 2"

I shall put the link in this thread when I have done the other thread


----------



## Puddycat

Ok sorted 

New thread link!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/192857-home-last-my-nfo-kittens-pt2.html#post1061443473


----------

